# Elevenmile Canyon - Closure and access



## UWC Kayak (Nov 24, 2014)

As many of you know Elevenmile is closed until further notice.

I spoke to Josh Vorhees the District Ranger in Fairplay who is responsible for making the call to close the canyon. He said it is due to the risks posed by the current condition of the road and bridges as the dam spills.

He has empathy for the whitewater community and said just as soon as he can make an assessment reopen the canyon he will.

Definitely closed this weekend 20/21 June and day by day after that. He said he would call me when they lift the closure and I will post it here.

On a side note - We spoke about the "Trees for Trout" program and the dropping of trees without any whitewater user group representation. He agreed that in the future we would be represented and will work together. I also told him we are ready to help their assessment and move or cut passages in trees that pose a threat to life, limb, or eyesight. 

- Scott


----------



## UWC Kayak (Nov 24, 2014)

Just spoke to the Rangers in Fairplay and the canyon reopens Friday 3 July at 8.

Check the gage and be safe. 

Detail Graph


----------

